# Rub me up the right way!



## bamber (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi all

Planning my first pulled pork smoke on the weber and I'm trying to find a decent rub recipe.

What do you Brits tend to use/make?

Thanks in advance

Bam


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bamber said:


> Hi all
> 
> Planning my first pulled pork smoke on the weber and I'm trying to find a decent rub recipe.
> 
> ...


Welcome Bam

Here is what I used on mine yesterday

3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar

3/4 cup white sugar

1/2 cup paprika ( I used smoked )

1/4 cup garlic powder

2 tablespoons ground black pepper

2 tablespoons ground ginger powder

2 tablespoons onion powder

2 teaspoons rosemary powder

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello.  Leaves me out.  Asked for a Bit recipe for pulled pork.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Offer some help guys!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a slight variation of the rub I use most of the time

80 g non-iodized salt

15 g Black pepper

15 g white pepper

30 g mild chilli powder

12 g English mustard powder

25 g light brown sugar

10 g garlic powder

5 g szechuan pepper

mix everything together and then blitz in the coffee grinder to a powder.


----------



## bamber (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

Wade said:


> This is a slight variation of the rub I use most of the time
> 
> 80 g non-iodized salt
> 15 g Black pepper
> ...



Hi Wade, you might be intrested in Bambers first post

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/216659/new-to-everything#post_1421077

May be you could give him some help on how to set up his "Classic Weber" to cook that Pork?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2015)

Guess that leaves this Yank on the side too. That's OK you all need me some time! You'll be back! Aaaaaahahahahahah...

BTW...Welcome to the SMF Family. Good crew here, both sides of the Pond...JJ


----------

